# Can't find a subscribed thread



## pacanis (Jan 29, 2014)

Yesterday someone posted a recipe to a Vietnamese fish sauce, I asked her a question in the thread and now I can't find the thread in my subscribed threads.
Did she get run?


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 29, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Yesterday someone posted a recipe to a Vietnamese fish sauce, I asked her a question in the thread and now I can't find the thread in my subscribed threads.
> Did she get run?



That thread was removed from public view.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 29, 2014)

Bummer.
Thanks for the reply.


----------

